# Post a Pic- Fleabitten Greys no matter what breed



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Howdy, Shadowfax is a very pretty girl. I especially like that bloodmark on her side, it gives her character.

This is my fleabitten gray, Dobe. He is an 8 year old BLM Mustang. Some of his fleabites are hard to see because they are buckskin in color and he is still in the middle of his dapple coloring and hasn't faded all the way to white yet. He also has a bloodmark on the side of his head .


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

Wonderful photos Smrobs, I just adore Dobe . He has such a sweet face. 


Doinita, mixed breed, 9 years old:
















Rodica, mixed breed, 15+ years old. She is completely blind in both eyes but she just an adorable little girl.
















Vera, mixed breed, 8+ years old, not in a very good shape.


----------



## ShadowFaxIsMyBaby (Mar 1, 2010)

They are all so adorable

And here are some more photos Of Shadow.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Damper, a 13 year old mixed breed pony


----------



## ShadowFaxIsMyBaby (Mar 1, 2010)

Very cute horse


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

Russel-- RIP-- aged 13, TBxConnemara








Razz-- Chubby 17yo Appaloosa








Thunder-- 8yo Welsh X-- after my first gallop!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

i sold this girl last summer,but i think she was cute


----------



## ShadowFaxIsMyBaby (Mar 1, 2010)

gorgeous. Kinda tiny I would say but she is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

my mare? she wasn't tiny at all...in fact she was huge for an arab...very big boned and about 15.3 hands and super stocky....she just looks short because she was so fat  lol


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I have to get a picture of Cecil's fleabites. 
And Romeo has 1 on his neck! Otherwise, he is just white...


----------



## ShadowFaxIsMyBaby (Mar 1, 2010)

yeah in that one pic she looked really short, and your probably right its probably because she was fat. The first pic and last one she does look pretty big.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

This is my Arab mare Bella. She's 29 years old, and I have owned her for 16 of those years. I can definitely say I have a soft spot for fleabitten greys 










this is her summer coat









Her winter coat


















This picture shows how well defined her freckles are


----------



## ShadowFaxIsMyBaby (Mar 1, 2010)

awww so cute and wow she's got fleabites!


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

haha Thank you. I wish I had pictures from when she was younger, she didn't have nearly as many.... she gets more every year


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

My 8 yr old QH Comanche


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

*damnedEvans*, Doinita and Vera looks very Arabian to me! I have a soft spot for Arabians because my first two horses were Arabians. And one was a flea-bit gray. 

I am now graced with another flea-bit gray. This is Isabelle. She is a 15yr old Foxtrotter mare. She kind of looks Araby to me too, especially her head and hindquarters. Does she look Araby to you guys? 

*DisneyCowgirl1901*, I didn't know that they could get more flea-bits every year. My first flea-bit gray, who was an Arab, got whiter every year.

I would LOVE it if Isabelle got more flea-bits instead of less. But I have only had her for about 4 months, so I don't know if she is lightening or darkening. But I would prefer darkening!


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

*trailhorserider*-These were from back in '02... maybe you're right, they get lighter, or maybe her freckles became more defined.... I just know she doesn't look the same as she did when I got her.... I wish I had the picture from the day I got her...


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Either way, she's really lovely! I love lots of flea-bits! 

One thing my mare does have that I think is kind of cool, although her last owner said he hated it, is a black spot on her forehead. I don't know if that is kind of like a mini-blood type marking, or if she skinned herself there and the hair grew back in black. But I think it gives her personality. It's her beauty mark. :lol:


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

My first horsey love was a fleabitten arab. I found out yesterday she died of a heart attack at the ripe age of 29. She was a beautiful girl.
Anyways this is my friends fleabitten arab mare Samraat.


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

Supposedly Connemara x Thoroughbred, but I've seen a purebred Irish Draught who was her spitting image...


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Hm, I can see a ID x TB cross maybe, doesnt look like a pure ID to me.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Here's Donovan, show name DA Donotalie, he was at the farm for a bit and is now happily leased out. Hard to believe somebody threw him in the kill pen. He's a pure bred crabbet (sp?) Arabian. He started out a dapple gray and is now becoming more of a flea bitten gray.


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

trailhorserider said:


> *damnedEvans*, Doinita and Vera looks very Arabian to me! I have a soft spot for Arabians because my first two horses were Arabians. And one was a flea-bit gray.


Thank you , can't recognize breed characteristics yet. I was told before that Doinita and her foal Speranta were maybe arabian mixes. The only resemblance that I see with my untrained eye  is the way they keep their tail when moving. They keep their head up with a high tail carriage like an arabian. So it could be a possibility. Arabian are fairly common here. Never thought of Vera to be an arabian mix, she is tall (16 hh) and for me she seems to not have that beautiful movement.:lol:

And Isabelle is a very beautiful mare, she seems to be very kind and sweet too with her soft big eyes. And I want to steal your halter, very pretty one.


----------



## snazzydandy (Jan 7, 2010)

quad my soon to be 21 yr. old gelding

He is QH X Appy cross.. goes back to Plaudet (spelling) and Hollywood Gold..


----------



## horsesroqke (Nov 5, 2009)

*Sorry about your mare. 29 is a nice age, though*


----------



## NyHorseGal (Jan 10, 2009)

Many years ago i used to own a flea bitten grey Qh gelding named Shadow. He was the best horse ever. I sold him to a boy who lives upstate. His aqha name is Mr.Tuff Soxs I sure do miss him.


----------



## ShadowFaxIsMyBaby (Mar 1, 2010)

Awww so cute. And he had the same barn name my mare has. Shadow. but my Shadow is Shadow Fax.


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

Just got this guy, he is supposed to be a pinto appendix, he is fleabitten grey. Never had one before, never rode one before either come to think of it!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

^^your saddle looks kinda of low on him...

I love his blue eye though! He is very cute, what are your plans for him?


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

That isn't my saddle actually, that is a picture of him before I owned him. I thought MY saddle looked low on him so I got one of those 'riser' saddle pads and it suits him really well.
For now I am just trail riding and getting back into things. He has been shown in jumping and I used to do jumping, so maybe I'll get back into that. I have trotted him over some low crossrails. He is such a sweet boy, I'll tell you I'm actually not partial to horses with blue eyes and I prefer a paint with less white than color. When the woman who sold him to me sent me that picture I said "Ohhh...he's got blue eyes, that's not for me" but every time I rode him I liked him more and more.
BTW, I love 'snazzydandy's' horse Quad...very nice coloring!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Okay thats good. Sorry I didn't mean to come out sounding like I was jumping on you, I just looked at it and couldn't help but cringe.

I personally would love to get a paint with four high stocks and a bald face. But like they say you can't ride color! So that hasn't happened yet.


Here is my flea bitten gray. At first I thought he was going to shed out dappled again this year but it looks like he's going flea bitten. His name is Majic, he's a 15 year old Quarab.


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

He's cute! I didn't take any offense to your statement about the saddle. I actually rode him twice with my own saddle without the riser pad and I just thought it looked like I was maybe bouncing on his withers when we trotted or cantered because it didn't seem that high off of them. Another rider told me the saddle was fine and fit well but let me try her riser pad just in case. I think it LOOKS more comfortable, doesn't affect the way I feel in the seat, so I bought it from her for $5, since she didn't use it anymore.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Well that's good. Yeah, Majic is a dream come true, he does everything and actually does it well. I am very happy to have him.


----------



## RogueMare (Feb 17, 2010)

^^ (Sura Azaq) Zac- Purebred arab, friends barrel horse in his mid 20's. He actually just went into retirement.








^^ This is actually one of the first horses I ever personally OWNED. Scout. I don't quite remember.... I think we were told a quarab for breed.







^^ To say the least he was a very difficult horse.  But he was definately very dappled in the winter, and 'bitten' in the summer.


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

This is Khreation, the Arab mare that I leased when I was 15/16 when I was learning "natural" horsemanship. I believe she was either 12 or 14 in these pictures (can't remember which). She was a very emotional, but very sweet girl, & taught me a lot.


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

Mickey- Fleabitten 16.2 Hand Appendix QH.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

...I have yet to pass up an opportunity to share pictures of my horses, lol. I love Shadow Fax, OP- she's so stately! This is Envi, the first grey horse I've ever owned. He's a full-blooded arabian, and really starting to grey out at 6. Hopefully he keeps his dark mane though, I'm not liking this whole extra cleaning business that white horses come with... I'd like at least a part of him to be easy to keep presentable :lol:


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

Mi Bailarina De le Noche 

"Baby" Paso Fino with her 2012 colt


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

WOW an old thread come back,,,but what good timing, I have just become the owner of a flea bitten grey...

12 year old QH Cody


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree, GH, great time for a comeback. Especially since the last pix of Dobe I put on here he was still really dappled and you couldn't really see his fleabites. He has gotten significantly whiter since then.



















And, just to prove that his fleabites are, in fact, buckskin colored....


----------

